# Re-install 9.2??????



## facefullofsnow (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey all

I installed 10.2 with 9.2 to run as classic. I now want to install a fresh version of 9.2. Every time I try and run the installation disk in 9.2 it says the computer cannot run that application 

Any ideas?????


----------



## edX (Feb 4, 2003)

i wouldn't swear to this, but i believe you must boot from the installation disk to do an install. after that doing a clean install should be no problem.


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 9, 2003)

Oh wait a minute you said "run the installation disk in 9.2" do you mean you're using your existing version of Classic to try to run the Classic installer which will try to overwrite the version of Classic that's running the installer (if that makes sense)?

edX's right, you'll have to boot from the CD since  the installer is a Classic app requiring the classic environment.

I don't know why I thought I'd been able to do it before.. I HAVE installed 9.2 on my iPod without restarting, but that makes sense since I already had 9.2.2 on my hard disk.


----------



## facefullofsnow (Feb 10, 2003)

I've tried booting from the cd, but it won't. I just get a grey screen.  

So it should boot from the install OS 9 CD that came with Jaguar then???? 'Cos it won't


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm *assuming* it will, since I presume the CD is the same as the OS 9 CD I have with Puma.

But like I said, I heard a rumor somewhere that Jaguar doesn't let you boot directly into Classic because you can circumvent permissions, but I'm not sure about that, since I don't have Jaguar...


----------



## mac-blog (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by facefullofsnow _
> *So it should boot from the install OS 9 CD that came with Jaguar then???? *



Wow, I don't remember getting a OS 9 CD in my box with the version of Jaguar I have.  Did you pay extra for that version?


----------



## facefullofsnow (Feb 10, 2003)

No, it's strange. I got one with the G4 we got in work, but didn't get one with the G4 I bought for home. 

How are you supposed to install 9 if you don't get a CD?


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 10, 2003)

The new machines do not have OS 9 CD if it has Jaguar installed. The object is to keep you in OS X.  

Why do you want a fresh copy of 9.2 ? Having trouble?


----------



## facefullofsnow (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah, I have a G4 OS X.2 & a G4 OS 9 using 1 monitor, keyboard & mouse through a Adder switch. When I switch to the OS 9 G4 it usually crashes. OS X.2 is fine.


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 11, 2003)

You should run Disk First Aid (Utilities folder in OS 9), then Norton Utilities.  Have them fix all the problems it finds. 
Have you done a desktop rebuild on the OS 9? Have you installed something new on the OS 9?


----------



## symphonix (Feb 11, 2003)

I ran into a similar problem. I thought I couldn't install 9.1 because it said it was not compatible with X.2. (Since I only had the 9.2 update CD, I wanted to install 9.1 then update)

In the end, I backed up all my files, booted from the 9.1 install CD, and checked the "Clean Install" option... and it worked without wiping my existing files!

I can only assume there is a mistake in the way they describe the install options on the 9.x install CD when installing over Mac OS X.

Back up your files, and try a "Clean install" of 9. You'll probably find it doesn't remove your install of X anyway.


----------

